# Internet Not Working, Default Gateway Missing



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

I've browsed through other threads, but only lightly, so sorry if I've missed a solution to this problem in one of them.

The back round story is my DSL/internet was working fine for the past few days, then suddenly today it ceased all connectivity. This seems to happen each time I reinstall an OS for who knows why. I searched around the net, trying to find my routers IP address to set it up, as I remember this working in the past. (My mother calls tech support, not me, I only overheard it, otherwise it would've solidified in my memory.)

I tried typing in the two IPs shown, but to no avail, so I'm assuming the default gateway is the one I need to access my router. In other threads, the posters are generally asked to run cmd > ipconfig /all, so I took the liberty of doing so now.

Oh. And I'm posting from a laptop, the PC internet doesn't work. The wireless works fine, which only verifies the internets connectivity. I'll try to not make any typing errors copying this.

Running on Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-808FC8CE65>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

HOST NAME . . . . . . . . . . . : YOUR-808FC8CE65
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . : 
Mode Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unkown
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . .: No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-ED-5B-B0
Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address . . : 169.254.241.89
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-808FC8CE65


I'm not exactly a computer savvy individual, either, so the more simple the language and complete the guides/directions/assistance, the better.

Thank you.

Edit:

Also, I have tried many of the defaults I have seen listed when I tried goggling solutions. 192.168.1.1 and the like.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

If your laptop goes thru the same router wirelessly, post the IPCONFIG for your laptop


----------



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kailen>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Door
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 3064

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 3064
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP WLAN 54g W450 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-43-8F-A3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::290:4bff:fe43:8fa3%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 25, 2007 11:06:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2007 11:06:00 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 3064
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Kailen>^X^V^X

192.168.0.1 Doesn't work from the PC, but it does from the laptop.

Tried typing it both alone and after http:// and with http://192.168.0.1/


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

192.168.0.1 That the the IP address of the router.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

In your PC, you need to change the subnetmask to 255.255.255.0  then try to do a repair and then try to connect with your PC


----------



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

How do I change that?

I can't do the 168 thing through the PC, it can't find the page and I can't do much with it right now through my laptop as I don't have the password, my mother does.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

ON PC

Start-connect to-show all connections Right clikc local area connections

Click properties Higligt Internet Protcle TCP/IP Click propertie

Verify Obtain IP address auomatically is check and Obtain DNS address automatially is checked


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

ON PC

Start-connect to-show all connections Right click local area connections

click repair


----------



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

They're both checked, but how do I change the subnet to that? Should I uncheck it and do the "Use the following"

And type the IP, the subnet you suggested, and the default IP I found from the laptop thing?


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

try #8 if that does not work let me know


----------



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

Yeah. It doesn't. Trying to repair it with both those setting checked is the first thing I had done, and I just verified they were both checked and attempted a repair again, same results.

I attempted to fill in the blanks with
169.254.241.89
255.255.255.0
192.168.0.1 
following the other attempt, but the results are the same except now it says it's connected instead of "Aquiring Network Address" forever then "Limited or no connectivity" type thing.

But. I wouldn't know what to put for DNS so it's incomplete, so I reset it to find the things automatically. Still nothing.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

ON PC

Start-connect to-show all connections Right clikc local area connections

Click properties Higligt Internet Protcle TCP/IP Click propertie

Click Alternate configuration Put a dot in user configured circle

For IP address put 192.168.0.4
For Subnet mask put 255.255.255.0
for degautl gateway put 192.168.0.1

for prefered DNS put 192.168.0.1

click ok
the do a repair as in #8


----------



## Audition (May 26, 2007)

Nothing.

Attempted it with the other IP in place of your suggested one as well, as a test.

It's still working as well as it was an hour ago. I probably won't make another reply for a few hours, need to wake up tomorrow.

Thank you for your suggestions thus far, anything else you can think of I will try tomorrow and put up my replies.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Automatic Private Internet Protocol Address (169.254.x.y with Mask 255.255.0.0) is an indication that no Dhcp server was found. Changing the mask or assigning a static IP is going to do no good unless the router's Dhcp server was disabled. The ipconfig for the laptop shows that the Dhcp server is enabled.

So the problem is likely the stack (which appears to be what JohnWill thinks is most probable in this case), the cable, the router's LAN port, the driver, or some hard-to-diagnose hardware problem.


----------



## PrinceCrew (Oct 18, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


I am not the original poster that had the problem, but I had a problem just like it. I was stumped and over deadline and this saved my butt. Thank you ever so much!!!! :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

PrinceCrew said:


> I am not the original poster that had the problem, but I had a problem just like it. I was stumped and over deadline and this saved my butt. Thank you ever so much!!!! :up:


Well, at least it helped someone.


----------



## wolverine4444 (Feb 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by PrinceCrew
> I am not the original poster that had the problem, but I had a problem just like it. I was stumped and over deadline and this saved my butt. Thank you ever so much!!!!


I am not the original guy either, but it still fixed all my problems!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

:up:


----------

